# Books on Sword Arts



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2002)

These are all on my bookshelf based on recomendations and research.  I'll (hopefully) have a chance to do a full run down on them in the near future.  Many have reviews available at amazon.com.

*Flashing Steel: Mastering Eishin-Ryu Swordsmanship*
by Masayuki Shimabukuro, Shihan M. Shimabukuro, Leonard Pellman (Contributor)
Paperback: 268 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.77 x 9.19 x 7.41 
Publisher: Frog Ltd; ISBN: 1883319188; (May 1995) 


*The Art of Japanese Swordsmanship: A Manual of Eishin-Ryu Iaido*
by Nicklaus SuinoPaperback: 264 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.68 x 9.98 x 7.04 
Publisher: Weatherhill; ISBN: 0834803003; (June 1994) 


*Iai: The Art of Drawing the Sword*
by Darrell Craig, Mark Hunter (Illustrator), Mary Schultz (Illustrator)
Paperback: ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.65 x 8.25 x 5.52 
Publisher: Charles E Tuttle Co; ISBN: 0804870233; 4 edition (June 1991) 


*Japanese Swordsmanship: Technique and Practice*
by Gordon Warner, Donn F. Draeger
Paperback: 312 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.74 x 10.01 x 7.29 
Publisher: Weatherhill; ISBN: 0834802368; (April 1982)


*Complete Kendo*
by John J. Donohue
Paperback: 288 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.50 x 8.98 x 5.97 
Publisher: Charles E Tuttle Co; ISBN: 0804831483; (July 2000)


*Northern Shaolin Sword*
by Jwing-Ming Yang, Jeffery A. Bolt, Yang Jwing-Ming, Sam Masich
Paperback: 320 pages ; Dimensions (in inches): 0.94 x 9.34 x 7.27 
Publisher: Ymaa Pubns; ISBN: 188696985X; 2nd edition (September 1, 2000)


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Any reviews yet?


----------

